

Ask HN: Fixed Point Programming References? - Mythrl

Does anyone know any good books or tutorials for fixed-point programming? Something that would be suitable for a beginner, but also cover more advanced subjects. Thanks!
======
bisrig
This is very focused on the basics of fixed-point arithmetic, but it's been
helpful to me in the past when working through fixed-point filter design and
related topics.

<http://www.digitalsignallabs.com/fp.pdf>

~~~
Mythrl
Thank you. This looks very helpful.

